# What are your dreams like



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> of course dreams carry symbols and meaning, Ive been keeping a dream journal since I was 8.
> What I meant by Ni seeing symbols and predicting the future- I meant dreaming of a storm (death of a relative), teeth falling out (if the teeth has blood its somebody related to you if not then a friend), having relative/ghost/evil spirits visiting or haunting them- I also notice that most of these NI users are quite scientific yet their dreams provided such vivid details and vision that they have to believe in it.
> My mother dreamt that she saw her friend jumping in and out of their school window (her classroom was on the second floor) and telling her that she's finally free, the following day she asked for her friend and found out her friend had committed suicide
> my intj cousin had a daydream of his neighbor telling him to feed his neighbors cat - he found out later that his neighbor got into a car accident died - I posted on the NT forum - you can read through their answers as well
> ...


But you see I was saying that I do have dreams like you described for Ni. I've dreamt about storms before a death in the family, my teeth falling out and the like.

I mentioned already about the dream about my grandmother. The dream was mostly just the song "Que sera sera. Whatever will be, will be. The future's not ours to see. Que sera sera." It was a favourite of my grandmother's. She's Italian. That song stayed in my head all morning until I got the call that she was gone. If you think about it the lyrics themselves are a little comfort too. I'm not normally superstitious but I'll take it.

I'm really sorry to hear that you experience those dreams. I wouldn't even begin to understand what that's like. I know that my dreams can highlight fears and anxiety that aren't on the surface for me, things that I wasn't thinking about even though I consider myself to be happy and fine I have dreams which make me aware of fears that maybe my subconscious thought I was suppressing.

My dreams can still seem incredibly surreal like what you imply. 

I'll give you the example of my dream last night... I dunno if this'll be interesting or not. It was set on an island like Jurassic Park, I was sitting with others listening to this Steve Irwin like guy tell us about how he discovered a new species. (So far everything was just subtly influenced by what I was thinking about the day before.) We were all sitting on plastic benches surrounded by overgrown jungle. Everyone beside me was faceless, they didn't matter. It was nearing the end of the story where he was about to reveal the punchline about this unlikely mindblowing appearence this lizard had was. For some reason I already knew what the side effect was. It was that the lizard's insides glowed luminescent like a jellyfish when it was scared. I look to my hand and suddenly I'm holding these two leaves, curving out like the mouth of the lizard and on the inside of the leaves it was glowing. I'm feeling proud, clearly this is my chance to show off to these people that I know what I'm talking about, I'm intelligent but just as I open my mouth the lights turn on and it's too bright to do the demonstration with the leaves because you can't see the glow (don't ask why I needed the leaves, dream logic). Obviously this makes no sense I think "Why would the lights turn on?" And suddenly I notice we were on a deconstructed train carriage traveling through a tunnel and we just came out of the tunnel (obviously the dream adjusted itself to respond to my question). Everyone starts packing up and leaving, this Irwin guy apologising that he didn't get the story done before the lights came on. So everyone ignores me.

OK, so that's probably hard to follow but tl;dr: It was my time to shine (literally) but it was taken from me before I even had a chance. There's actually a lot you can unpack there about my insecurities. I know it's telling me that I feel like I'm not in the right environment to show off what I can really do (represented by the light change) and I don't feel like the people honestly care. The idea of a job change has been weighing on my mind recently.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Falling Foxes said:


> But you see I was saying that I do have dreams like you described for Ni. I've dreamt about storms before a death in the family, my teeth falling out and the like.
> 
> I mentioned already about the dream about my grandmother. The dream was mostly just the song "Que sera sera. Whatever will be, will be. The future's not ours to see. Que sera sera." It was a favourite of my grandmother's. She's Italian. That song stayed in my head all morning until I got the call that she was gone. If you think about it the lyrics themselves are a little comfort too. I'm not normally superstitious but I'll take it.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting . I do have dreams where I see something and the following fee days the same scenario would appear like how it did in my dreams - for example I dreamt that my conventional oven got caught on fire ( I've never seen an oven on fire before) , I woke up told my mom about it - a few days later my conventional oven got caught on fire. However I associated that with my mind connecting coincidences- 

It's interesting how psycho analyse your dreams- I should reread some of my dreams and see if there's any symbol or signs. That's such a bizarre dream- but dreams are always bizarre. Have you ever had a dream that you are somebody else? Like not your race or gender- or dreams where you experience emotions you never would have in real life ? 
For example I had a dream that I was insanely jealous after finding out that my husband had an affair with our refrigerator ( who can talk cook clean and sing )the thoughts in my mind was how dare you - I look so much better than that refrigerator - waking up i find the dream hilarious- I've never been jealous( especially in terms of relationship) so it's odd that I have those dreams.
Do your dreams differ from the way you think inside your mind ? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I’ve had a handful of prophetic dreams. Usually they are fairly banal.

When I was a little kid one of my dreams included a vision of a boy loading something onto a truck surrounded by palm trees and cobblestone streets. Why I remembered such an insignificant scene, I don’t know but when I was 9 I went to the Bahamas. As I was walking along a cobblestone road I turned my head and there was that very same boy loading up a truck.
No idea why my brain felt the need to tell me about it

Other times they help me solve problems, or will let me know what is going on in the moment.These ones are often word-for-word.
For a while my very best friend was in a different time zone. With my schedule I never got to speak to her. Early one morning I had a dream that I had gotten up early and found her online. I even remembered part of our conversation in the dream:
“I’m surprised you’re up so early.”
“I wasn’t going to be but my sub conscious told me get up because you were on.”
So, I jumped out of bed, logged in and there she was- as was our dream conversation. 

Another time I had a dream that I was the leader of some ninja/ mafia family. I’d tracked down my childhood rival and was about to shoot him in the face when he said “ Don’t you have somewhere more important to be?" ( it was a throwback to the past when we were kids. He always wanted me to play with him and I’d say that I have more important places to be.)
In my dream I thought “ Oh shit!” And woke with a start-I was late for school.


Occasionally, I have prophetic dreams of the symbolic type. I was in the hospital ( I actually died for a short time) I had several weird dreams.
One was that I was out hiking with my friends. I had a very uneasy feeling. I went ahead of the group and when I looked back my friends were being attacked by an enormous snake. I tried to go back and help but I’d somehow been sealed behind a large wall of glass. I screamed at them but my voice was silent. I knew that the snake had done this. It was just about to attack me when the faceless guardian who often shows up in my dreams got in the middle of us. He said something about how I should not look back, that I could only save myself.
I knew what this meant. One of the guys in our group of friends was abusive, narcissistic and manipulative. I knew it but no else would listen. The more I tried to warn people the more he manipulated them; acting like a victim. I was just a big mean bully picking on his innocent self.
Not long after I got out of the hospital I stopped seeing all of them. Just quit cold turkey. He sent me an E-mail about meeting up somewhere and I just never responded. 
Of course I did not want to leave my best friend if ten yrs ( we were really close) but there was nothing I could do for any of them. So, I saved myself.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Have you ever had a dream that you are somebody else? Like not your race or gender- or dreams where you experience emotions you never would have in real life ?
> For example I had a dream that I was insanely jealous after finding out that my husband had an affair with our refrigerator ( who can talk cook clean and sing )the thoughts in my mind was how dare you - I look so much better than that refrigerator - waking up i find the dream hilarious- I've never been jealous( especially in terms of relationship) so it's odd that I have those dreams.
> Do your dreams differ from the way you think inside your mind ?


That's a hilarious dream! Wow, probably not fun to dream out but at least you can put things in to perspective ... like... fridges aren't something you have to be jealous of? Haha!

Yeah, I've had plenty of dreams where I'm someone else. A different gender or a fictional character. Those dreams I struggle to control a little more as it flitters between first and third person and more often it looks more like I'm watching someone elses' story with some minor control over what happens.

I don't think the dreams ever simulate emotions that I am not feeling though, that's a strange one.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@ai.tran.75
Last night I was dreaming and realized that I DO dream in color. I went outside into a wheat field that was just golden colored. I all of a sudden was like, "Hey I'm dreaming and seeing color. I must tell ai.tran.75!!!" and I woke up. In the few minutes that I could still remember the dream I thought about all the colors in it. There had actually been a minute where we had been painting and the colors had been vibrant like real life. What's funny is the further I am from the dream the more I forget the colors that were in it. Like when I try to remember the paining scene, I'm remembering it in black and white almost, but when I first woke up I could remember the bright colors. 
I have to say... I also do dream prophetically sometimes. Usually to help with relationships. Sometimes a warning. If I experience deja vu then I know to be extra careful about what I'm saying. 
My life was actually saved by someone who had a prophetic dream about me once. I was in Denmark as an ambassador for my church. This man (kind of a father figure-- actually over my program) came with his wife to my house (he had ridden the train for 1 hour to do so) and woke me up at 6:00 am and said "I had a dream last night. Was there someone you were going to visit today named Peter?" I said, "Yes" and there was absolutely no way he could have known that. He said, "Do not go, he was planning to murder you." So I didn't go.....
Later I found out from neighbors that this man was a convicted murderer. Had murdered several people. 
I'm glad I didn't have to worry about it myself. I'm glad the dream did not come to me, but to the man over my program. 
To tell you the truth it was all so sudden and affected me so little that I usually don't think about it at all. 

Everyone is pretty darn affectionate in my dreams! Just lots of faces pressed together while we are talking all the time. 

There was something else I wanted to tell you--- I can't think of it. I will write when I think of it. 
One other thing I want to say though. I study Vikings, right? Well in Viking culture dreams were super important. A girl would be asked to tell everyone the dream she had the day of her wedding night. It was supposed to be prophetic of their lives together and children. Also, if a Viking dreams about animals--- they kind of saw people as having patronuses-- like from Harry Potter. These were called "haminger" So often they would say something like, "I dreamed a black bear and a lion cub came to our hall" and it would mean that Halfdan the Black and Harold Fair-hair were coming. Different cultures put different meaning on dreams. Dreams were serious stuff in Viking age. 
<3


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Falling Foxes said:


> That's a hilarious dream! Wow, probably not fun to dream out but at least you can put things in to perspective ... like... fridges aren't something you have to be jealous of? Haha!
> 
> Yeah, I've had plenty of dreams where I'm someone else. A different gender or a fictional character. Those dreams I struggle to control a little more as it flitters between first and third person and more often it looks more like I'm watching someone elses' story with some minor control over what happens.
> 
> I don't think the dreams ever simulate emotions that I am not feeling though, that's a strange one.


Yeah I couldn't stop laughing when I retell the story to my mom and partner ( in my dreams I was complaining to my mother and she was saying things like 
" that stupid refrigerator- it lived in your house for 5 years and now it steals your husband?"
And I told her " yeah apparently she cooks cleans and serenade him to sleep "
Then my mom said " you look so much better, you're the mother of his child !" ( in my dreams I only had one child and it's not even one of my kids- it was a blonde little girl )

Hahaha my istp joked " that wasn't a dream , it's reality. " literally lol as I'm typing this 

Yeah ! I can relate to exactly what you described there - in those dream I interchange from first to third person pov 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alesha said:


> @ai.tran.75
> Last night I was dreaming and realized that I DO dream in color. I went outside into a wheat field that was just golden colored. I all of a sudden was like, "Hey I'm dreaming and seeing color. I must tell ai.tran.75!!!" and I woke up. In the few minutes that I could still remember the dream I thought about all the colors in it. There had actually been a minute where we had been painting and the colors had been vibrant like real life. What's funny is the further I am from the dream the more I forget the colors that were in it. Like when I try to remember the paining scene, I'm remembering it in black and white almost, but when I first woke up I could remember the bright colors.
> I have to say... I also do dream prophetically sometimes. Usually to help with relationships. Sometimes a warning. If I experience deja vu then I know to be extra careful about what I'm saying.
> My life was actually saved by someone who had a prophetic dream about me once. I was in Denmark as an ambassador for my church. This man (kind of a father figure-- actually over my program) came with his wife to my house (he had ridden the train for 1 hour to do so) and woke me up at 6:00 am and said "I had a dream last night. Was there someone you were going to visit today named Peter?" I said, "Yes" and there was absolutely no way he could have known that. He said, "Do not go, he was planning to murder you." So I didn't go.....
> ...


Neat! You remembered color ! I still find it intriguing that you remembered your dreams in vague / black and white color. I think questions in these thread may make up realize or pick up on things in our subconscious! 
Wow that prophetic dream was eery! For me I'll have dreams where I'll see an old friend or family member and the emotional bond in the dream felt so real that the following morning I find myself reconnecting with those people. 
So in that sense my dream help me with my relationship 
The bizarre ones I write down for inspiration for writing plays or one of my unfinished novels 

Speaking of dream - have you ever fly in your dream? Or breath under water? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@ai.tran.75 I fly in my dreams often and I love those dreams. I remember what I wanted to tell you and this also was going on when I lived in Denmark. My friend I was living with who was also learning Danish would talk in her sleep and her accent was always SO good when she was asleep. Her Danish was a lot more advanced as well. I know this was going on with me too, because I had lots of people speaking in Danish just like they would in real life and it was sometimes way ahead of my level. I actually learned a few words by listening to people in my dreams-- then double-checked in real life. Sure enough! So I know what's happening. My subconscious is taking everything in and learning faster than my cognitive brain and then trying to feed it to me at night. 
I also compose music often in my dreams. Or sometimes write things I think are brilliant that seem above my waking level. 

I gave a lecture on sleep and nutrition last year and researched a lot about sleep while putting the presentation together, and my conclusion was that sleep is one of the most important things we can do for our health and our brains. Period.

Oh, come and contribute to the Writer's Corner thread if you get a minute....


----------



## bbysasha (Nov 26, 2017)

Mainly dreams with plenty of symbolism. From apocalyptic, psychedelic to dreams of my family distorted into antagonists or victims of some greater evil, who view me as entirely invisible. Think Courage The Cowardly Dog, those are my dreams in a nutshell.

Edit: Oh, and many lucid dreams.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Out of curiousity, if you guys had to summarize your dreams in a word (or possibly an emotion), what might that be? Do you feel like there is a overall emotional state or does it feel evently diverse (sometimes happy, fearful, etc.) Not to sound like a bummer, but most of mine are some mixture of nostalgia, calm but longing. Somewhere within that ballpark.

I don't consider dreams a forecast of the future, but in certain ways, a way to look into potential conflicts, sure. If you're constantly running away from something in a dream, for example, I do think that scores a fairly clear goal into the "worried about something/dreading something" net. I think it can be a sign of how much control a person feels like they have: do you manage to outrun and escape those threats; do you manage to stay afloat the water? But how close the dream self is to the actual self when it comes to making decisions can be an uncomfortable thought; running away without stopping to help a friend due to fear, for example. Being a coward, or a traitor, when placed in certain dream scenarios.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Dbl


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

O_o said:


> Out of curiousity, if you guys had to summarize your dreams in a word (or possibly an emotion), what might that be? Do you feel like there is a overall emotional state or does it feel evently diverse (sometimes happy, fearful, etc.) Not to sound like a bummer, but most of mine are some mixture of nostalgia, calm but longing. Somewhere within that ballpark.


Mine have a central theme-constantly having to fight for people/worlds I don't care about.

There is definitely a lot of pathos to it.

Something else that seems to be just a general rule of the world in my dreams- I die all the time. I just get back up anywhere between few minutes and days later. It's usually an annoying inconvenience but I once used it as an alibi to kill a bunch of people in a murder mystery.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

O_o said:


> Out of curiousity, if you guys had to summarize your dreams in a word (or possibly an emotion), what might that be? Do you feel like there is a overall emotional state or does it feel evently diverse (sometimes happy, fearful, etc.) Not to sound like a bummer, but most of mine are some mixture of nostalgia, calm but longing. Somewhere within that ballpark.


I can't categorize mine there are way too many variety of it - I don't think it's evenly diverse - it's hard to sum it up. Is curiousity an emotion? 
My dreams are so weird - it's hard to find a pattern 
Do you ever dream of walking through walls or breathing under water ? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude (Sep 6, 2017)

*My dreams are always cartoonish, colored, and mostly with complete strangers!
*



Now it's time for some examples of strange dreams since I feel like this is too short!

1st= 
Skipping in a flower field with my father to the dentist office.

2nd=
Being in the middle of the woods and suddenly falling into a gigantic hole with all the cartoon villains. We're all stuck there forever.

3rd=
I'm in a mansion in the middle of the woods. I talk to this blond cartoon vampire in the hallway, then I continue to explore his house without his permission but for some reason, he's okay with it

4rd=
I'm swimming in a pool. Suddenly, I see my friends in the middle of the street. I run up to them, but suddenly a magical staircase extends from the sky and they turn and leave me. I start to cry.

5th=
I see a stranger in my backyard. I ask him to leave. Instead, he stares at me and sings the Barney ending song. (Ya know, I love you, you love me...all that good stuff)



People always say dreams have meanings....I have no idea what my dreams are trying to tell me:hotneko:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

O_o said:


> I don't consider dreams a forecast of the future, but in certain ways, a way to look into potential conflicts, sure. If you're constantly running away from something in a dream, for example, I do think that scores a fairly clear goal into the "worried about something/dreading something" net. I think it can be a sign of how much control a person feels like they have: do you manage to outrun and escape those threats; do you manage to stay afloat the water? But how close the dream self is to the actual self when it comes to making decisions can be an uncomfortable thought; running away without stopping to help a friend due to fear, for example. Being a coward, or a traitor, when placed in certain dream scenarios.


Hmm I don't know- I do know dreams do help me connect with people whom I'm close with, or reconnect me with people from my past . I'm much more emotional in my dreams than I am in real life - or I feel emotions more to be more precised 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

ThatOneHipsterDude said:


> *My dreams are always cartoonish, colored, and mostly with complete strangers!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cartoonish that's interesting, is it 2 dimensional? 
Can you feel water when youre swimming ? Barney song is hilarious hahaha 
My dreams are quite surreal and bizarre as well - however some of them help me with my real life situation  
What's the weirdest dream you remembered? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alesha said:


> @ai.tran.75 I fly in my dreams often and I love those dreams. I remember what I wanted to tell you and this also was going on when I lived in Denmark. My friend I was living with who was also learning Danish would talk in her sleep and her accent was always SO good when she was asleep. Her Danish was a lot more advanced as well. I know this was going on with me too, because I had lots of people speaking in Danish just like they would in real life and it was sometimes way ahead of my level. I actually learned a few words by listening to people in my dreams-- then double-checked in real life. Sure enough! So I know what's happening. My subconscious is taking everything in and learning faster than my cognitive brain and then trying to feed it to me at night.
> I also compose music often in my dreams. Or sometimes write things I think are brilliant that seem above my waking level.
> 
> I gave a lecture on sleep and nutrition last year and researched a lot about sleep while putting the presentation together, and my conclusion was that sleep is one of the most important things we can do for our health and our brains. Period.
> ...


When you fly in your dream does it feels natural to you ? Or are you astonish by it or both? I've had dreams where I'm exploring the night city flying or I'm running with friends and decided to fly ( in those dreams flying seemed like a natural thing to do - it feels natural ). Other dreams I'm running away from something evil and start flying away from it ( the moment I fly I feel free ) , and there are times when I fear flying too high or far because I might get lost- if I remembered correctly I can feel air blowing against my skin and my body feels light 

That's really cool how her friend can speak Danish more fluently in her dreams . I recall hearing French in my dream- unsure if it's really French but it sounded like it when I was dreaming - ooh speaking of studying- have you ever fell half asleep to a documentary? Like you're mind is half way off to dream world but you are still listening ? 
It happened to me a couple of times - 
You compose music in your dreams ? What kind of music ? It's rare for me to hear music in my dream - or I think it's rare ? I'll try to figure that out in my dream next time . 
Oh yeah since we're on the topic of speaking- I was talking to my husband and he told me that he's the only person talking in his dream - nobody else talk. 
Yeah I'm more creative in my dreams as well.
Have you ever seen your image in a mirror in your dream? Do inanimate object talks ? 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude (Sep 6, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Cartoonish that's interesting, is it 2 dimensional?
> Can you feel water when youre swimming ? Barney song is hilarious hahaha
> My dreams are quite surreal and bizarre as well - however some of them help me with my real life situation
> What's the weirdest dream you remembered?
> ...


Thank you! 

It kinda feels like reading a story.... I can see what's happening and know how everyone feels, but the main character is me

I'm a little jealous of people who see there dreams in first-person, since they must be experiencing more that way and see more detail!

I don't feel the water.(That sounds soooo cool though...) I'm very conscious of the fact that my dreams are just dreams. They're just too weird to be real, but sometimes I wish they were. A little change never hurt nobody! 

I'm aware that if you know that you're sleeping you can change what happens in the dream, but I always want to see what happens if I don't!

P.S. I can't think of any other dreams I've had at the moment, but I promise I'll tell you when I remember!


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

ThatOneHipsterDude said:


> *My dreams are always cartoonish, colored, and mostly with complete strangers!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jung would want you to find personal meaning. What emotions were involved? What is a dentist visit like in real life?



ThatOneHipsterDude said:


> [2nd=
> Being in the middle of the woods and suddenly falling into a gigantic hole with all the cartoon villains. We're all stuck there forever.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like you were telling yourself you were in a destructive loop.
> ...


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Nightmares are the work of the shadow. Repressed thoughts have demon wings.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

I tried to write down the music from the melody that I heard in my dreams before. Sometimes I would try to record it. When I try that it gets all jumbled and I can’t re-create the whole entire piece of music. It can get complex like the orchestral parts that have first violin, second violin and percussion and keyboard. So I can enjoy these unique pieces of composition, but somehow I can’t save them. Perhaps if I had better musical capability like if I were a conductor for an orchestra for a living, I could write out the entire score. It’s like the things that we enjoy here in this life we can’t take to the next life. So I have learned just to enjoy the music and not try to remember it.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

O_o said:


> Out of curiousity, if you guys had to summarize your dreams in a word (or possibly an emotion), what might that be?


I feel anxiety. 

I have a recurring dream where I am in a car in the backseat. The driver disappears and then I have to grab the steering wheel and get into the front seat to get the brakes. Sometimes to get away from people chasing me I try to run through a wall but it slows me down and I worry about being shot while I am only half way through the wall. Sometimes I have a dream that I am trying to shop for a building, but all the floor plans are really odd so much of the space seems usable. 

It’s interesting to note that all of these anxieties are External related rather than internal related. The driverless car scenario is my unconscious stress over when I take over a project that has been abandoned or messed up by someone else and a client hires me to fix the situation. The slowing wall represents my desire to hide from conflict which I don’t feel like I need to do in real life. The dream where I shop for a building that has an odd floor plan is taken directly from real life where I shop for a building and many do have an odd floorplan. 

So they all have a common theme in terms of emotion. It’s interesting that the manifestation is very different. 

So thanks for asking because I would’ve never tied together all of the different threads to think of the commonality.


----------



## IdealWolf (Dec 1, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?
> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with
> ...


I see, taste, touch, hear, smell everything and anything. Sometimes I have lucid dreaming. Yes, I do think dreams can warn, forecast, etc. Most of the time they don't, but I have had them do just that. I have been "stuck" in a dream, or it felt like it, but it didn't take long for me to snap out of it.


----------



## IdealWolf (Dec 1, 2017)

Ahh that backseat car thing, I've had that one often!


----------



## IdealWolf (Dec 1, 2017)

clem said:


> I feel anxiety.
> 
> I have a recurring dream where I am in a car in the backseat. The driver disappears and then I have to grab the steering wheel and get into the front seat to get the brakes. Sometimes to get away from people chasing me I try to run through a wall but it slows me down and I worry about being shot while I am only half way through the wall. Sometimes I have a dream that I am trying to shop for a building, but all the floor plans are really odd so much of the space seems usable.
> 
> ...


I actually have had exactly that being the backseat of a car dream.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

clem said:


> I’m definitely more emotional in my dreams. Perhaps I am a different personality. These are all of my subconscious feelings that I suppressed during the day. They come out at night and like to play in my mind. Perhaps by giving them space to roam I stay less emotional during the day. Perhaps this is how some people feel during the day.


So interesting, @clem, because I am usually less emotional in my dreams! Sometimes there is just as much as daytime, but often in the just kind of chaotic-symbolic dreams then my dreams feel more "logical" or pragmatic and of course they are not "logical" at all-- why would I need that book in order to stop that hurricane? 
I also have the re-occuring dream that the car is speeding and I am in the backseat. =) 
@ai.tran.75 Yes, this has been one of the most fascinating threads ever! Thank you very much! And yes, you know too that my dreams have been affected by this thread.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

clem said:


> I tried to write down the music from the melody that I heard in my dreams before. Sometimes I would try to record it. When I try that it gets all jumbled and I can’t re-create the whole entire piece of music. It can get complex like the orchestral parts that have first violin, second violin and percussion and keyboard. So I can enjoy these unique pieces of composition, but somehow I can’t save them. Perhaps if I had better musical capability like if I were a conductor for an orchestra for a living, I could write out the entire score. It’s like the things that we enjoy here in this life we can’t take to the next life. So I have learned just to enjoy the music and not try to remember it.


I am trying to figure out how to write down my music at this point. The compositions during my dreams seem more like things I could actually write down--- like a melodic song, but not a symphony. Symphony and opera are my best thing to hear and I hear these before I go to sleep usually. I'm realizing I'm not alone. You and @odinthor both mention hearing Celestial music and that's exactly how I would describe mine. I wonder if I could ever learn to try to write it all down. 
I met a girl in my town who had never played the piano until she was around 30 and her husband bought her one when they moved to America and opened a restaurant together. She said she had always heard piano music and she taught herself to play and she plays her own pieces--- she tells me they are more wonderful in her head and that she had to start with the melody and then add and she has been able to get more and more complex. Maybe it's possible.... just got to start somewhere. I do enjoy it so much! Tell me, can you control the melody and/or other instruments? I thought I couldn't for a long time and now I almost wish I hadn't learned to. It was purest when it just sounded like I was listening to a heavenly choir/symphony. This is rather personal to me-- but awesome to find people to talk about it with and maybe strategize how to work on it. Thank you!


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

That's interesting there are alot of commonalities. Thanks @IdealWolf for sharing about your speeding car dream. Like @IdealWolf and @Alesha they both also have the dream of the speeding or driverless vehicle and they have to get to the controls. It's interesting because I've had that dream with sedans and minivans and with a minivan it's easier to get to the front because it's generally roomier in the middle. The compact cars are more difficult to climb to the front because of the center console. Also, sometimes I'm in the passenger seat and on a van it's easier to just slide over. It's interesting because some people actually have this real-life experience where the driver has a seizure or blacks out and then they have to take control of the vehicle. To see it in a dream however it seems like it's meaning is supposed to be something metaphorical. I think it is like a subconscious desire to obtain control of something that was not previously controllable. 

Also @odinthor had a very similar celestial music experience as @Alesha and although I don't experience it often, I also hear once in a while. But maybe I can't sing it out or write it down because the music is something that is outside of the normal auditory human experience. It would be interesting if some people could do that. I tried to use a computer program for writing out the score, but then it was like a bunch of random notes that don't make sense. Then I was thinking how could this have sounded good in my dream and not make sense in real life. I'm not able to control the melody or other instruments. That would be a very interesting experience. I've never really tried to do that before so thanks for the idea. I should try next time I hear the music to try to compose something. Perhaps my lower musical skill prevents me from being able to do that. 

Being less emotional like @Alesha said could be a sign that someone is expressing and releasing their emotions during the day and ENFPs I think should be good at that so maybe that's why these emotions don't build up more in the subconscious like perhaps they would more for an INFJ. So being less emotional in a dream is probably a good sign of mental health or stability during the day. I think that dreams help us clear out unwanted emotions and allow us to process them. Thanks @ai.tran.75 for sharing about your dreams of your previous traumatic experience, I think it's part of a healing experience. I hope that you can find healing and support here also.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice post @clem =) Well, I thought I was listening to heaven for a long time. But then one night I was listening and trying to remember the melody and I thought "I wish I could rewind this." and it DID. Well it shook me up a bit, but I thought Heaven listened to my needs. Then one night I had a piece structured like the Messiah going on-- soloists and choir. I thought something like, "I'd like to hear that soprano again (while the tenor was singing) and the soprano started singing the part. Beautiful voices and so clear-- not English. So then next time I started to play around with the melody, see if I could steer it. I can, I can steer all of it now and add woodwinds or whatever, and as soon as I hear music my brain starts playing now BUT unless I am profoundly sad I don't hear any of it with the clarity I used to have. Where I'm just listening as if at a sacred concert-- that's how I feel! It was better music before. It was a finished product before. Also.... this is when I first started hearing it all.... when I was profoundly sad and I thought heaven was comforting me. This is extremely personal for me to share-- I did not share this with my husband even until recently when I thought that maybe it's my own brain creating. Although I still somehow think God is involved and I thank his kindness. Again, extremely personal for me to share. Probably the most personal thing ever is what it feels like--- but I'm getting used to sharing lots of stuff on here and getting a huge return by finding commonality and kindness. Hopefully I can figure out how to DO something with it.... where are those harp strings I ordered?
Harp is good to play around with melodies for me. Piano doesn't set me free as much.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alesha said:


> So interesting,
> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=78469" target="_blank">ai.tran.75</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> Yes, this has been one of the most fascinating threads ever! Thank you very much! And yes, you know too that my dreams have been affected by this thread.


Thanks! Saw this clip on YouTube the other night and thought you would be interested 






Glad you enjoyed my thread 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

What ever your subconscious is. TJs would have dreams that matter to them. Bus would have nightmares more likely.


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

O_o said:


> Out of curiousity, if you guys had to summarize your dreams in a word (or possibly an emotion), what might that be? Do you feel like there is a overall emotional state or does it feel evently diverse (sometimes happy, fearful, etc.) Not to sound like a bummer, but most of mine are some mixture of nostalgia, calm but longing. Somewhere within that ballpark.


I would say anxiety and fear.

Dreams are very interesting to me because of this. When I was growing up, I used to dream a lot-- probably faster to count the days I did not dream. I used to keep a dream journal, because they were interesting emotionally. Many of mine were very _Inception_-like, where I would wake up to dream again. Some of them had recurring themes and many of them involved me running from something.

I thought everyone dreamed this much, but I was surprised to find otherwise. After I grew up and found healthier coping mechanisms, I didn't dream unless there are obligations and stress. It was an interesting phenomenon. I think there is a subconscious and mental state connected to dreams. I used to be very depressed and nihilistic, and it wasn't until recently I overcame that. The fact that it changed my dreaming patterns drastically is fascinating.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

My dreams are in normal color.

They are primarily visual, but mostly 6th sense oriented! I know what is going on through the way it is implied. The vision is always hazy and unfocused. I can never look directly at something, and I can't read words of any kind because they are usually nonsense (Like a stop sign that said "Johnny" among other things), and the words change each time I look again at what I'm reading. But I can still be aware of a lot of information. The things people say can be nonsense too, but I still know what they mean. There are companies and terms in my dream, like the E. F. F. E. G. A. U. and Dijda Kurait, and they are common knowledge. 

I don't lucid dream because I find it exhausting, but here are some ways I can always tell I'm dreaming: 
1. Vision is hazy, and I can't focus on anything. 
2. Anything written will change the next time I look at it.
3. Gravity is greatly reduced. I can't fly, but I can jump really high and use air resistance to glide. I can do effortless pull-ups and push-ups because I don't weigh as much. I also cannot run anywhere quickly(due to the inability to stay down when I push off the ground). I am unable to be violent or forceful with anyone; my fists move too slowly to make strong impact, and my adversaries laugh at me for it.
4. The fourth sign is harder for me to pick up on during a dream, but it is that the scenes shift very quickly(and completely smoothly) and I change perspectives very quickly. I'm always myself, but I don't have a body, really. I never look at myself. I have arms, I guess. But I can be other people, like Billy Joel. 

I suppose I feel some physical sensation in my dreams, but it's not normally meaningful. I can feel when I'm grabbing onto things, but there are no details. If I rake my fingernails across an enemy's face, there is snagging resistance, but not really anything else. It probably has to do with the fact that I'm not really attached to a body in dreams. The only meaningful sensations I feel are sexual, and it can be through any body part or none at all. 

I have been able to smell in my dreams only a couple of times, and only very recently. The smells don't have anything to do with the scene! I don't taste things, and I'm never hungry in my dreams.

I think my dreams tell about who I am, but I know these things already. I see dreams as a purging and processing of brain stuff. They don't tell me the future or tell me hidden things about the outside world. They're just me. I enjoy dreaming; I haven't had many bad ones in my life, and nothing recurs except for that list of 4. My dreams are usually about an adventure that never ends and always changes. 

I think listening to other people's dreams can tell me about who they are.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@ai.tran.75. I always wondered about that! 
Oh, maybe you should post in the sensors... what if their dreams are lots less abstract? What if theirs have much more smells and stuff?  interesting.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alesha said:


> @ai.tran.75. I always wondered about that!
> Oh, maybe you should post in the sensors... what if their dreams are lots less abstract? What if theirs have much more smells and stuff?  interesting.


I actually posted in sj sp nf and Nt- you can check it out - so far only 1 isfj answered and he answered on the NT post not SJ. 
Oddly enough - Ni and Ne( dom and aux ) enjoy answering this thread most, the NT started off more active, then the NT that lurk through NF section answer on here , similarly to the Isfj thst answered ( oh! He mentioned recalling the exact smell- sense aura) . It's quite interesting- you can actually compare Ni vs Ne dreams in both the Nf and Nt thread  

Hmm a few Sp answered, I need to tag a few members . I know my husband dreams are very visual and realistic but he's the only person talking nobody else talks, he's also more emotional in his dreams 

Yeah I was watching the youTube clip out of curiousity and then I thought you would enjoy this  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

ButIHaveCheer said:


> 3. Gravity is greatly reduced. I can't fly, but I can jump really high and use air resistance to glide. I can do effortless pull-ups and push-ups because I don't weigh as much. I also cannot run anywhere quickly(due to the inability to stay down when I push off the ground). I am unable to be violent or forceful with anyone; my fists move too slowly to make strong impact, and my adversaries laugh at me for it.


I felt that too, the gravity effect. Sometimes I focus on the gravity and it changes and I float away.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I actually posted in sj sp nf and Nt- you can check it out - so far only 1 isfj answered and he answered on the NT post not SJ.
> Oddly enough - Ni and Ne( dom and aux ) enjoy answering this thread most, the NT started off more active, then the NT that lurk through NF section answer on here , similarly to the Isfj thst answered ( oh! He mentioned recalling the exact smell- sense aura) . It's quite interesting- you can actually compare Ni vs Ne dreams in both the Nf and Nt thread
> 
> Hmm a few Sp answered, I need to tag a few members . I know my husband dreams are very visual and realistic but he's the only person talking nobody else talks, he's also more emotional in his dreams
> ...


This sounds very interesting. Also that this was a very facinating thread to, I think, all N's and then didn't attract as many S's. Was the S with the smells the guy who thinks of the girl he loves? If so, I didn't notice he was an S (and it's too bad that I can't remember who that was because it was super interesting and memorable and I don't mean to talk about him without mentioning him specifically (sorry dude). Also, how interesting that you are seeing differences between NI and Ne in dreams! What are the patterns you see? What about perceiving/judging? So interesting! Any other thoughts you gathered?
@clem hi Clem, I was wondering how you are. Haven't seen you around for a bit. =)


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all. Still here, just lurking haha. I also noticed that the same thread died in other places. It’s like when there is a welcoming house, people all gravitate there for the parties. Maybe NF have a special gift of connection with people to make them feel safe and loved so people share here more.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alesha said:


> This sounds very interesting. Also that this was a very facinating thread to, I think, all N's and then didn't attract as many S's. Was the S with the smells the guy who thinks of the girl he loves? If so, I didn't notice he was an S (and it's too bad that I can't remember who that was because it was super interesting and memorable and I don't mean to talk about him without mentioning him specifically (sorry dude). Also, how interesting that you are seeing differences between NI and Ne in dreams! What are the patterns you see? What about perceiving/judging? So interesting! Any other thoughts you gathered?
> [


Yeah, Isfj was the guy that mentioned his lovers scent ( do you remember smelling in a dream?) 
In my Sj thread an estj described visiting a familiar town in his dreams - he'll visit it every so often and he remembers the landscape- people- town - I find that fascinating. 

Oh yeah- a girl who answers my thread on the SP section mentioned her dreams are 70 Ni 3o Se. What about yours ? 

NI are more likely to have a theme to their dreams and reported more premonition- Ne quite bizarre

The Sp and SJ answered! You can see for yourself- I love reading about how other people dream . How's your sleep lately?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Yeah, Isfj was the guy that mentioned his lovers scent ( do you remember smelling in a dream?)
> In my Sj thread an estj described visiting a familiar town in his dreams - he'll visit it every so often and he remembers the landscape- people- town - I find that fascinating.
> 
> Oh yeah- a girl who answers my thread on the SP section mentioned her dreams are 70 Ni 3o Se. What about yours ?
> ...


Nothing too interesting in my dreams lately, I guess.. My dreams do return to the same places. Now you ask me, though, I hope my subconscious gets working on a good one! =)
You know, I hardly remember smelling in dreams--except maybe around water...? I'm thinking I do smell the ocean sometimes and do smell ponds or stagnant water? Chlorine and swimming pools? I think yeah... I smell water in my dreams...
Oh, here is something interesting. Our dog is the first dog I've ever had. She just turned 3 years old, btw. When we got her as a 4 week old puppy then I was absolutely her mommy. Here's the thing. I had been scared stiff of dogs before that. I'm not sure where I got my fear except that my siblings and I were ALL scared of dogs and there was a neighbor dog, a little yappy thing, but I swear we were scared stiff he was going to bite us. When a dog was coming down the road with it's owner, I'd go to the other side. I couldn't help but shake around them and it didn't matter how little they were or if I told myself it was okay. So we got this puppy and we were in love with her and she was too little-- I realized she was 4 weeks (I'm usually a kitten expert, having had cats my whole life) and the owners we bought her from wouldn't take her back for that little bit of time. They wanted the puppies out. So we actually found a family that had white German shepherd puppies too and when they heard her story they said "Bring her up, lets see if our dog will nurse her" Anyway, she was fostered until she was 7 weeks old and we brought her home again. Amazing people! and Amazing foster parent dogs and siblings! Anyway... sorry I digress but I like telling that story..... for about 3 weeks all I did was dream about puppies turning into dogs. I knew exactly what my subconscious was doing. It was tearing out all of the fear and replacing it with love. I'm sure glad I did. Oregon's a dog-friendly place-- off leash at the beaches. If I hadn't gotten our puppy I don't even know if I could have gone to the beach. Now the dog and I are at the beach all the time. Anyway, I really don't think there's anything better for our brains or more powerful for our brains than sleep. I better get to sleep, btw!


----------



## Nicholasjh1 (Feb 6, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?
> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with
> ...



Visual and in full normal color. Some "verbal" but it doesn't really have sound... it's more like what happens in your head when reading. I've only had real sound in a dream like once. I lucid dream occaisionally. There is usually the sense that I'm effecting the dream even though it might not be "lucid" per say.

Neither, I'm usually a participant 1st person. 

Mine definitely are related to long term issues I'm dealing with. Occaisionally something recent pops in. Most characters in the dream are not in my real life. They are amalgams. They've rarely directly forecasted the future. 

I don't remember being trapped in a dream, though I have felt persecuted and unable to escape in a nightmare... but it wasn't about "leaving the dream" it was just the feelings associated with the dream (Floating in space having persecutory thoughts thrown at me from other people). 

Primarily sight is used. Faux hearing is used occaisionally. faux touch is used. rarely real hearing or touch. I don't remember smell being a factor.

Not sure what this question is, but I do remember "peeing" when I didn't actually pee... and it felt real.. so not sure if this counts as water. I don't ever look down at my shoes while dreaming, though I often remember being barefoot if I'm dreaming in third person which happens occaisionally.


----------



## Nicholasjh1 (Feb 6, 2018)

TranquilMindGun said:


> Usually I find my most intense dreams occur after deep sleep and entering and/or during REM stage of sleeping. If I typically fall asleep around 1030pm-midnight, I tend to get the dreams 5:00-700. The majority of them. Not always the case. But mostly.
> 
> There seems to be some varied definitions of 'Lucid Dreaming' that I can't answer that with full certainty. Do I know I'm dreaming when I'm dreaming? I feel like I do, but so submerged in the dream, that it really doesn't cross my mind, as i'm dreaming. I know that I have never been able to control my dreams, and I honestly do not wish to.
> 
> ...


How is 1st person different then POV? I'd consider 1st person POV.


----------



## Nicholasjh1 (Feb 6, 2018)

wums said:


> Wow, that's so cool. I can never tell when I enter a dream. I just go unconscious. I often have trouble sleeping and will be in half-waking states where I'll know I'm awake but my thoughts don't make a lot of sense and I might have some vague hallucinations/distortions. However it never progresses directly into a dream. I only ever know about dreams once they're over, I can't lucid dream at all. I always wanted to try it but never could make it work lol. It's like my mind knows what I'm up to and refuses to participate.


That's interesting. If I'm half awake my thoughts are very organized and powerful. I think it's an Alpha brain state.


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

Nicholasjh1 said:


> How is 1st person different then POV? I'd consider 1st person POV.


Probably no difference. I saw someone further up in the thread reference 1st person, 3rd person and POV and I just threw it out there to cover ALL bases, as people tend you toggle POV and 1st person. ::shrugs:: Wasn't the object of my post.


----------



## Nicholasjh1 (Feb 6, 2018)

TranquilMindGun said:


> Probably no difference. I saw someone further up in the thread reference 1st person, 3rd person and POV and I just threw it out there to cover ALL bases, as people tend you toggle POV and 1st person. ::shrugs:: Wasn't the object of my post.


That's fine of course. I just was curious if there was one.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

More or less like these:


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Oh yeah- I dreamt that i was a balloon before


This is awesome.



ai.tran.75 said:


> I can't feel water in my dreams - that's usually the indicator to tell me that I am dreaming ...


I believe anything that happens in my dreams to be truly happening, until I wake up. So that includes flying with some kind of thingy, having a dog jump very very very high into the air wanting to bite me. Now I mention it, is this a childhood video game reference?

I can't, and have never done lucid dreaming. 



> I've dreamt of being different gender - being a different person and of being a mermaid unsure if that's an animal


This weekend I have been daydreaming seeing myself smile with much joy and happiness, a certain glow, in a pink ball dress. That of course, is related to my genderdysporia.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Tonight I think I dreamed that I got an infraction for breaking a new years promice


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Llyralen said:


> @ai.tran.75
> Last night I was dreaming and realized that I DO dream in color. I went outside into a wheat field that was just golden colored. I all of a sudden was like, "Hey I'm dreaming and seeing color. I must tell ai.tran.75!!!" and I woke up. In the few minutes that I could still remember the dream I thought about all the colors in it. There had actually been a minute where we had been painting and the colors had been vibrant like real life. What's funny is the further I am from the dream the more I forget the colors that were in it. Like when I try to remember the paining scene, I'm remembering it in black and white almost, but when I first woke up I could remember the bright colors.
> I have to say... I also do dream prophetically sometimes. Usually to help with relationships. Sometimes a warning. If I experience deja vu then I know to be extra careful about what I'm saying.
> My life was actually saved by someone who had a prophetic dream about me once. I was in Denmark as an ambassador for my church. This man (kind of a father figure-- actually over my program) came with his wife to my house (he had ridden the train for 1 hour to do so) and woke me up at 6:00 am and said "I had a dream last night. Was there someone you were going to visit today named Peter?" I said, "Yes" and there was absolutely no way he could have known that. He said, "Do not go, he was planning to murder you." So I didn't go.....
> ...


Ok I’ve just woken up and tried to remember my dream but could only remember vaguely less than half of it - so I have to write it down now -bc in my dreams you told me to ! 

Speaking of weird dreams - I had one last night and you were vaguely in it . 

I dreamt that I was walking into a foreign place ( in a dark room ) it felt odd - however I notices stairs and decided to walk up the stairs - I reached for my cell phone but couldn’t see or feel the screen and realized that I must be dreaming , so I decided to explore the door in front of me - when I opened the door it lead me to a place that seems like a balcony of a dark sewer and I had strangers looking at me - something irks me that they’re dangerous - they started coming closer to me and started chasing me/I realized that I cannot run from them/ so I tried opening my eyes to wake myself up - instead I entered another dream but I thought I was awake - I was sitting down on a wooden table ( unsure if it’s an outdoor cafe or park) but I was sitting there with you ! You had light auburn hair in my dream and was wearing a cream color sweater - I told you about my nightmare and you told me that i should write it down bc it’ll help me find hidden meanings- I told you that the dream was to horrid to reflect upon and continued to tell you about my dream - afterward you took at a notebook and show me your art work - the pictures in your notebook was a pastel painting of a forest - with a stream and a wooden swing - swinging in the middle of it - As I looked into your picture I asked if we could jump into it ( it was normal in my dream ) and we both went into the picture - both of us were wearing white - you told me again “ you have to write this down bc I wouldn’t remember this .” I told you “ Why wouldn’t you remember a place so beautiful?” We jumped rock across the stream and I realized that my foot isn’t wet - i was dreaming ! I turned over to look for you but you disappeared- I continued to walk through the woods and saw a bright light - as I walk towards it - it led me into a small cottage - I opened the cottage door and was greeted by my grandmothers best friend - she invited me in and said that she is proud of me and misses me - we had a few laughs and she asked me if I wanted to see my grandmother, I told her my grandmother is no longer alive - she smiled and told me “ I see her all the time” I then realized that my grandmother best friend is no longer alive either - she smiled at me and wink and then I woke up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@ai.tran.75. Whoa! We will talk!


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

90% of the time dream about people


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

nicoloco90 said:


> 90% of the time dream about people


Do you dream in color or black and white? Do you dream in first person or third person POV or both ? 
Can you feel water when you dream? Do you know when you are dreaming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Do you dream in color or black and white? Do you dream in first person or third person POV or both ?
> Can you feel water when you dream? Do you know when you are dreaming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


- I don't recall a dream without colour, specifically, so there must be colours.
- First person, but usually i'm not the one speaking, most of the time the other person is doing a monologue 
- Yes I can feel water when I dream

I sometimes know that I dream but it is very rare. This one profound occasion I was having dream-ception where I woke up about 5 or 6 times in my bed and got up. At some point it seemed pointless to get out of bed because it got reset every time. It was super cool.

Another occasion was a nightmare during REM-sleep and I could not move or open my eyes even though I was awake. Took about 90 seconds before I was able to. It kinda sucks when monsters are out to get you, but I soon realised what was happening and just waited it out. Again, pretty sweet experience.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Last night I think I dremt that someone told me something in a videogame but when I woke up it didn¨t make sense to me..._yet, at least..._


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Sharing my dreams from the other week, that I posted in INFP...

The *first "dream", actually a set of dreams*. It was a nested dream of at least three levels, and as soon as I became aware of being in a dream, I woke myself up to find myself in a dream again, and so on. It was like a puzzle, and also reminiscent of former dreams, so the deja vu was very strong. And then I remember, "oh, this is a continuation of that dream, I am in a dream, time to wake up!"


The *second one* is the more disturbing for me, although it was in the form of a game that looked like an anime-style visual novel. I had become too invested in the characters, obviously, and I kept on losing in the game because it involved answering questions that had to do with politics and strategy. This is what I get from watching too much Code Geass, lol. The game goes like this:


_It is a Romeo and Juliet type of story, and the setting is a war between their two countries. You play the male protagonist, which is a young prince. Your love interest's rank is unspecified, but she is of the other country. Actually, the story starts when both nations are at peace, so the two of you meet before anyone would have known that there will be international war._

_As the prince (I'm not sure if you're next in line), you are asked to attend an important meeting with several politicians and officers of the military. They make their statements, which seem innocent enough. There are disagreements, but everyone is saying what they think is best for your country. They ask your opinion. This is the first turning point. Depending on your answer, you end up siding with military rebels for a coup d'etat, joining civil demonstrations for democracy, or being targeted for assassination. I was targeted for assassination, and died._

_Second try. I don't remember what answer I chose. I think I joined the military. I took politics seriously, worked hard for my country. But the girl didn't love me any more. Bad ending._

_Third try. I think I joined the civilian movement. I became an ordinary citizen and had a long, wonderful love life. But I had to make a decision again, and I chose the girl. My country killed me as a traitor. Bad ending._

_Fourth, fifth, many tries. I was able to avoid assassination, and still be a prince with political clout. I managed to balance love life and nationalism as much as I could. I tried to persuade my beloved to defect to my country. She did. I thought I was doing well, but after a while, she became unhappy. Bad endings._

_After many bad endings, I was able to go so far as to marry the love of my life in my home country. I don't remember if I was still a prince or a political figure. And then, weird things started to happen. First, my wife disappeared. Then came the sci-fi twist in the story. A girl comes from the future, claiming to be my daughter. And my wife is found - caught red-handed as a spy from the other country. I am confused, if we will have a daughter, that means my wife will be saved and come back to me. I try to save my wife. She is executed anyway. Grieving and confused, I kill myself. More bad endings along those lines._

_Every time I get a bad ending, I have to go back to the start. What did I miss? Was there any hint that she is a spy, or would be a spy? Can I trust that girl from the future? What is the object of this game anyway? I just keep on losing, and I don't know if I'm doing any better or worse..._

_The more I played the game, the more I became jaded and doubted everyone. I played the part of a loving boyfriend and loyal prince, but everything was calculated. In a sense, it was all an act. And it made me (not the character) feel sick. I could feel my personal and moral beliefs eroding. People become chess pieces in my quest for a good ending._

_Another twist. My wife doesn't disappear. My daughter from the future appears. But a spy that looks and acts exactly like my wife still appears. Further study confirmed that they are exactly the same person. Not only time travel is opened up now, but parallel worlds. Which wife was the one I married? I don't know. Was the other one there all along? I don't know. Either one could be a spy. I ask my daughter for hints. She says she's only aware of time travel, not parallel world travel. So they were from different universes, and she can't tell which is from this universe either. But if I execute the wrong person, I would lose my daughter, I realized... the dream ended with me making that choice._


The *third dream* is pretty straightforward. Was chatting with Llyralen on Discord, a fun chat. She decided to turn on her VC, and she sounded like a teenager. Then I heard her talking to someone irl. Some kind of chore or errand. My family was also calling me irl to go out with them. We say our goodbyes happily.

All in one weird week. If I remember correctly, it was the week after our midterm exams. Any ideas what they could mean?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Electra said:


> Last night I think I dremt that someone told me something in a videogame but when I woke up it didn¨t make sense to me..._yet, at least..._


I think you posted in the wrong thread  this thread asl how do you dream  

anyhow I’m glad you posted

What color do you dream in - 
Are your dream from a first person POV or third ? 
What senses can you feel while dreaming ?
Do you know when you are dreaming ? 
Can you feel water or see text from your phones or books while dreaming ? 
Have you ever dreamt that you’re somebody else ? Curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I think you posted in the wrong thread  this thread asl how do you dream
> 
> anyhow I’m glad you posted
> 
> ...


Oh, yes, I think you are right!

Anywayz.
-I dream in color, it seems.
-My perspectives varies, sometimes I dream from my own perspective, othertimes it's like I see my self from outside my self, or are even completely invisible, obserivng things, or doing things I wouldn't do when I am awake. Also in my dreams I can "timetravel" and also travel for example to the dessert or another planet etc.
-I can see and probably scream in my dreams because I often end up screaming IRL from nightmares. I can touch people. Not sure about smells and tastes, but I can hear and feel for sure. I often feel extremely strong emotions.
-Sometimes I am aware that I am dreaming but when that happens I usually wake up right after that. (Maybe allways?) Also when that happens it seems like I often try to make sense out of something I dream. For example one time I dreamt I was in a mall but instead of sliding stairs there was waterslides and I was chased by a ninja, protecting my family with a weapon. 
-Sometimes I wonder if ...if words or text are different in dreams in some sort of way...one time, at least one time, I dreamed that I tried very hard to remember a word or a sentence while waking up and it was extrememly hard but I kept on trying and trying. Right away when I woke up I could actually remember it but again, it didn't make sense to me at that time. I forgot it again. Now I am dissapointed that I didn't write it down as I sometimes dream things that come true or help me in important ways. Speaking of words, I have noticed that sometimes it seems like...assosiations get turned into pictures, maybe...hard to explain...but it's kinda like when making art I guess...for example if I carry heavy luggage in a dream it could be a picture of a problamatic and heavy past, I suspect. Or a cold society could be portraited like walking in a bikini on the northpole during a snowstorm, with the people there waering cold blue and white colors on their cloth, with spikes on their shoes, etc. Once I dreamed that I was naked in front of a large building and extremely emberrassed. A short time after I was going to a meeting and it turned out that that meeting was in the building from the dream, but I was now awake, I wasn't naked this time, but I had come to late and someone had to come out and get me and I felt emberresed for that reason. So the building was the same and the feeling was the same but the situation that caused the feeling was different from in the dream.
-I'm not sure if I have dreamed I was someone else but I once dreamed I was carrying someone hurt, and that person turned in to other persons I cared for a lot and love.

Also I just wanted to say that a few days ago I went to bed and hoped that my dream would help me solve a problem that I didn¨t see a solution for, and the dream actually helped me


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

I dreamed a dream of dreaming a dream
Where I could see and we could feel
The dream we dreamed of dreaming true
The way we feel when I and you

Are really there in the dream
Like watching someone stream a live dream

But the dream fell apart when we fell asleep
- well, I did, and you, I guess,
just dreamed.


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

I remember them in bouts and then nothing at all for a while. Usually pretty weird sometimes scary, usually neutral, rarely if ever good. I've dreamt of family, spaceships, aliens, weird psychadelic imagery, disasters, the past and present, weirdly nothing seems pertinent to my life directly but maybe that's how it usually is.

precognitive dreams are rare, almost never have them, but I've been trying to lucid dream recently with dream herbs.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

horseloverfat said:


> I remember them in bouts and then nothing at all for a while. Usually pretty weird sometimes scary, usually neutral, rarely if ever good. I've dreamt of family, spaceships, aliens, weird psychadelic imagery, disasters, the past and present, weirdly nothing seems pertinent to my life directly but maybe that's how it usually is.
> 
> precognitive dreams are rare, almost never have them, but I've been trying to lucid dream recently with dream herbs.


That’s really interesting- have you ever dreamt of being in a third person position or that you were somebody else ? 

What senses can you feel when you’re dreaming ? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> That’s really interesting- have you ever dreamt of being in a third person position or that you were somebody else ?
> 
> What senses can you feel when you’re dreaming ?
> 
> ...


Once I had an OBE. I was in my body and next moment I was out staring from above, went wtf and then popped back in. I could feel physical forces pulling on me which was weird. Never had one as someone else other than a dream character. I asked my mom and apparently she has more than I do, when she's relaxed, and she's not the type to be into this stuff at all, very down to earth.

Usually I don't feel anything in dreams, it's ethereal, like not entirely there. I've had experiences where it was all there, that's how I know they're of this level of reality.

My view is there's multiple levels like an onion, some simulations and illusions lower and higher than our own. The here and now is just a dream in a sense to the next highest level.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alex21 said:


> For several months now I can’t dream. As soon as I start to dream bad thoughts come to me. I think it’s worth doing something ...


Do you dream in colors like how you see things everyday or is the coloring more pastel like - which senses comes into play when you’re dreaming? 
Do you know when you are dreaming ? And do you remember the midway stage between being awake and when you’re about to enter your dream world ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stagger Lee (Dec 26, 2018)

From what I can remember, my dreams seem to have a kinda vibe or a feel/feeling to them, though its not something I think I could explain. I sometimes have recurring places in my dreams, that are part places I recognise but altered or mashed up with another place, the funny thing is when I have these dreams, the mashed up place is always the same. The main one is a harbour where I spent a lot of time in, when I was young, when my dad had a boat there, it has recognisable features but also changed, but the place is always the same in the dreams. I also dream a lot, being around my friends.
Its funny you keep mentioning weather you dream in colour, and I keep trying to remember, but i just couldn't say... wish I could say I dreamt in Techni colour as have always been fond of psychedelia, but trying to remember if I dream in colour just seems unattainable.


----------



## Stagger Lee (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?
> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with
> ...


My dreams are more visual. I lucid dream often though, I take control and change the dream to my liking. 

The other night I had a dream with lions, I even flipped one off and it flipped me off as well, I was trying to leave the dream away from lions though. Haha

I don't believe dreams are predictable because they are our subconscious mind which is unlimited in interpretation.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

*Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) *
That generally isn't important. It's a mixture between detailed and realistic dreams and silhouette dreams. More likely realistic and detailed dreams. Most important thing is my own state in them and weird adventures. Most of my dreams are horror or some kind of disturbing things. Very rarely there are wet dreams...

*Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? *
Practicaly never they are verbal, only visual. Sometimes lucid. Things just happen, there's no need for words. Common themes are being in my own town, but it's dark and I'm trying to escape someone; I'm in some fictional marketplace and once outside of it I lose sense of gravity, thus keep rising; me driving my dream car, accelerating, being unable to steer and brake, then crashing into building (hearing sound, however not seeing anything as I usually wake up instantly), it's like car is possessed (I don't even need to press gas and sometimes I'm in back seat); I'm in pinch of some monstrosity unable to defend myself thus end up being murdered; my own dead grandpa resurrected; I did something unthinkable and thus hated by everyone; me killing neighbors dog; my own family was killed by someone, while I wasn't at home. There also classical falling from stairs and waking up dream, but everyone has it at some point.
*
Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ? *
They have their own flow, words have no place there. Actions are smooth and everything of important is visual or in abstract sounds.
*
Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with *
Only in very rare cases

*Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant) *
Yes I was, especially in market one, where I later lose gravity.

*What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water ) *
Only what is most important to meaning of it. So I use sight, sometimes hearing. Pretty much nothing else is used or I forgot about that (my dreams self-erase quickly after waking up).

*Do you remembered feeling water or seeing what shoes youre wearing *
No.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Had a dream last night where I was climbing a ladder up a giant skyscrapper. I was so high up I was above the clouds, all the other buildings were looking tiny down below.
Then I began to realize how terrifying this was and I began to freak out feeling stuck, and wanting to climb down but my hands were starting to hurt and slip and then I suddenly felt the ladder begin to buckle and lean away from the building. I fell to my death, I assume. I woke up quickly feeling very uneasy.

I have this sort of dream of being high above ground quite frequently, I hate it.

*Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) *
Yes my dream and others like that are always in regular colour from waking reality. Although the color choices can feel weird for certain things. I remember that building being all black, it seemed strangely out of place - all the other buildings were white-grey. It reminded me of the monolith from _2001 a Space Odyssey_ but with windows.

*Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? *
Visual. Never really lucid dreamed, though that dream I had felt almost like one. I was somewhat aware it wasn't real because I could not understand why I'd be doing something like this (I'm terrified of heights). It felt almost like a compulsion to get to the top that was unexplained.

*Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ? *
Always more like a movie. No narration. There is sometimes dialogue though. Even on rare occasions music.

*Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with *
I don't know about forecasts or any psychic stuff, but I do find that they are implying something and I like trying to figure it out. Especially if a certain theme is frequent enough.

*Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant) *
Can't say I remember any such experience..

*What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water ) *

Sight, hearing, touch. Other sensations appear sometimes, like in that dream there was a definite sense of fear, nausea and disorientation.

*Do you remembered feeling water or seeing what shoes youre wearing *
Nope.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> *Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) *
> That generally isn't important. It's a mixture between detailed and realistic dreams and silhouette dreams. More likely realistic and detailed dreams. Most important thing is my own state in them and weird adventures. Most of my dreams are horror or some kind of disturbing things. Very rarely there are wet dreams...
> 
> *Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? *
> ...


That’s interesting how your dreams are rarely verbal- what about your inner thoughts ( when not dreaming ) is it more visual or verbal ? 

* the people and environment in your dreams do you know them or most of them only exist in your subconscious or a bit of both ?

* how old were you when you first start remembering your dreams . When you saw your grandfather what was it like ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> That’s interesting how your dreams are rarely verbal


*What about your inner thoughts ( when not dreaming ) is it more visual or verbal ?*
Mostly verbal, but also abstractly and fragmentaly visual.

** the people and environment in your dreams do you know them or most of them only exist in your subconscious or a bit of both ?*
lol people, rarely. Usually it's just me, sometimes there are some creatures, in rarer cases real life people, sometimes fictional but realistic looking people. Actually I even remember a name of one creature. It was Hydrachlorean. Surprisingly I remembered name even after I woke up. I wasn't sure if I encountered it myself in dream, but I think that in dream I heard a legend about him from someone. Too bad that after waking up I realized that name was kinda lame. It's just a mishmash of hydrogen and chlorine. It's kinda interesting, because English isn't my native language and dream was certainly in English. Until this point I didn't even knew word chlorine, I just assumed that it was chlor in English. In my native language it's chloras. Also hydrogen isn't close to native vandenilis. For me meaning of words isn't as important compared to how they sound, so it's even more confusing.

(that's in sleep dreams)


** how old were you when you first start remembering your dreams . When you saw your grandfather what was it like ?*
My memory of dreams is completely random and limited only to some fragments of it, everything else self-deletes if attempted to recollect. It doesn't really matter how old I am or were since it is a random process and I certainly wouldn't remember much of my dreams from years before. I really don't know, but I don't think that it's something that started to happen lately.

The dreams with resurrected grandpa are kinda recent. He died in 2018-01-04 and I started to have some of those dreams only after 2-4 months since then. I think I had one just 3 or 4 months ago. They come at random and sometimes I am him looking at myself. Weird.

(that's in sleep dreams)


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

While there's a lot about my dreams that I quickly forget after the dreams end one recurring thing that occurs in my dreams that I always remember is that whenever I run in a dream, it always feels like I'm running in slow motion. I've heard that this often happens in many others dreams too when they run. Why does this happen when I dream? What reasons could give a solid explanation for this super slow running and what does it mean?


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@ai.tran.75 Thread bump!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Llyralen said:


> @ai.tran.75 Thread bump!


thanks ! i was looking for the thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?
> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with
> ...


In color--I would say more saturated colors in dreams.

More visual though verbal is also important--sometimes there will be made-up words in it that have double meanings.

I can lucid dream but I haven't for a while.

My dreams aren't really like movies--they're like a different world.

I've had rare dreams that seemed to foretell something that would occur in the future (or was occurring then, but in a different place). I am not sure if they were coincidences. But I do believe dreams can tell us about inner conflicts for sure.

Yes I've been trapped in dreams--I used to get sleep paralysis a lot when younger.

That's really interesting that you can tell when you're dreaming by not being able to feel temp or water. I can usually only tell by noticing how something just doesn't make sense. Though people in my dream can also tell me I am dreaming.

I do taste things rarely. I don't think I've ever smelled anything in a dream though. Music is pretty absent from my dreams--or it's rare and difficult to remember upon awaking.

Clothes are important symbols in them but I can't remember specifically shoes--I fly a lot in my dreams--I don't always walk. 
I dream about water but I don't think I can usually feel it?


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

*Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )*
It's as if I was watching the world. Colored and realistic in portrayal.

*Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?*
Very visual. Now that I think about it I barely talk in dreams, or even hear other people talk.
I used to lucid dream when I was constantly meditating. Ever since I stopped I only had two LDs, and both of them only lasted for a few seconds; afterwards I lost control.

*Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?*
It's a mix. Many times I'm watching myself from the outside but I know what I'm thinking. Other times it's a first person view, but that's rarer.

*Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with*
Considering that dreams are the way our brains process the everyday information and happenings we've witnessed, there is a high chance we get to arrive to a solution in that state. As of forecasting future, maybe based on our experiences, yes. I'm not sure and haven't thought about it enough to give a concrete answer.

To make it a bit more personal - a recurring theme in my dreams is flying. Many times I know I can fly and yet when I try I simply cannot and fall back immediately. Another theme is being hunted and the need to flee, hide away, escape. I sense the danger in those dreams, catching up. And another one is tilted ground, especially roads where I drive. I just had a dream yesterday where I had to get on top of a huge hill and my car ended up falling back. I can never move past these areas, I keep falling, slipping back (yes, many times their texture is slippery), and no matter how much I try to hold on I'm not making it.


----------



## Rainbowrama (May 30, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?
> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with
> ...


- Yes, in color. Only a couple of times I’ve dreamt in black and white, but it was because I was dreaming that I was inside an old movie.

- Far more visual than verbal. And loads of amplified sensations I can’t usually feel in my body when I am awake. I love when those are positive ones, they are ecstatic and very intense.

- I’ve never narrated a dream, but it is an interesting discovery. Didn’t even know it happened!

- I’ve been skeptical on this one but... It did several times. Sometimes (very rarely) it did forecast very specific and important things that wouldn’t happen in years. But mostly it can forecast a random unimportant event that has to do with everyday life. Really plain, unimportant stuff.

- It happened several times to feel trapped. It’s horrible but I usually manage to get out after some trying. Funny thing is that I play a lot of video games, so whenever I have one of these dreams I somehow manage to access a menu screen just like hitting pause in a game. I then click on ‘exit’, and it works. Lol our minds are funny.

- I’ve been having lucid dreams very often, for the past 3 or 4 years.

- Feeling wind, gravity and water are the external sensations I get to feel, just like having a ‘skin’. Never felt pain or anything like that, not even in those dreams where you get shot or something.

Nice topic!


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Been getting vivid dreams on common themes lately. One is school. Only in the dream world apparently, I go to university and major in English. I went to different colleges irl but never majored in English, so I found this really funny. Staying late because of activities was another theme, and a lot of my dreams involved public transportation, and the nervous feeling that I might get lost. It's dark outside and sometimes I have no idea where I'm going.

A new development is that mom has been involved in my latest dreams. One where we were discussing if I should commute or stay in a dormitory near the university. I did the math mentally in that dream and the dorm was too expensive. In yesterday's dream, a group of overzealous Christians ambushed me on the bus and made me join them for "weekend camp" in someone's home. I had to make up excuses to mom for not going home immediately. In the end I just gave up. I barely knew those people, so I can't just say I'm staying with a friend and name someone. 

They gave me a sheet to fill out with my information. It asked the usual stuff plus interests. I had to list some of my favorite bands and shows. The house was huge and pretty, like some celebrity's house on tv, except everyone there seemed to be students with nobody older than 40. Their bathroom was so fancy, I didn't know where to sit. They had to get back to me on the music because they knew none of the bands there. I said I guess post-emo/hardcore/heavy metal weren't very nice for a Christian group, so I told them I'd be okay with songs from sitcoms like Friends. They liked that. I woke up humming "I'll Be There For You" and wondering if I really watched a sitcom called "Growing Up" in real life (I didn't).

I am still wondering why those overzealous Christians kidnapped me in the dream world.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

@Joe Black Eugenia Shepherd

i’m curious about your answers ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

When I used to be more into making movies, and was a film buff, I had dreams that we're very cinematic. Dreamt I fought a 1000 monkeys Matrix Style.

When I was 8, I dreamt of the horrific end of the world. (I wasn’t in the dream). The world was a steel cage, burning embers, a Japanese tourist’s face only with a functioning hand trying to take a photo of someone but the floor crumbled and he fell to the center of the earth. (weird and disturbing)

POV dreams where I was flying or could dunk the basketball ring. I believed in the dream that I found the secret that made it easy. And woke up ad was... Damn! It was just a dream!!!

Sometimes it's my POV, sometimes third person. Sometimes it's....

An amorphous concept? I don’t even know how to describe it. It’s barely visible but I can feel that it’s there and it makes perfect sense in the dream but outside the dream, it makes no concrete sense, other than something like “it was a man... What he looks like at all, I don’t know but he was there in front of me.” Sometimes it's so vague it jut gets forgotten.

Sometimes I get vivid dreams of past things... Workplace, high school friends, past relationship... Sometimes it's a mashup of everyone an everything!

I find that if I’m rugged up in bed and get hot and sweaty heaps during sleep, my dreams get very vivid.

Nightmares are always something about failing a test or exams. Rarely the gruesome stuff.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Joe Black said:


> When I used to be more into making movies, and was a film buff, I had dreams that we're very cinematic. Dreamt I fought a 1000 monkeys Matrix Style.
> 
> When I was 8, I dreamt of the horrific end of the world. (I wasn’t in the dream). The world was a steel cage, burning embers, a Japanese tourist’s face only with a functioning hand trying to take a photo of someone but the floor crumbled and he fell to the center of the earth. (weird and disturbing)
> 
> ...



thanks for sharing ! that’s amazing that you can remember a dream from when you were 8 years old but i guess terrifying dreams makes lasting impact 

you used to make movies ? that’s super cool ! 



what sense can you feel while dreaming ( visual /audio /tastes/smell )? 

are your dreams in color like how it is in real life - more pastel color or black and white ? 

are you aware that you’re dreaming when you’re in a dream ? 

are you always yourself in your dream ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> thanks for sharing ! that’s amazing that you can remember a dream from when you were 8 years old but i guess terrifying dreams makes lasting impact
> 
> you used to make movies ? that’s super cool !
> 
> ...


Strangely that 8yr old nightmare felt aesthetically relates to “Monkey Magic aka Journey to the west” somehow. But I remembered crying when I woke up.

Actually, I feel like I remember quite a bit of my childhood.

Main senses in a vivid dream is visual and audio.
Or it feels actually real. Even when it's bizarre I still don’t realise I’m dreaming. Unless I’m lucid dreaming, but I feel it's not quite a dream. Almost cheating! 😋
I’m usually quite myself I think. Sometimes embarrassingly so. If I knew I was dreaming, I might be behave more extreme since it's not real.
Sometimes if it's a good or bad dream, I attempt to plug back into the Matr... I mean the dream and either enjoy it more, or seek revenge on on my nightmare with OP, Godlike “Chosen One” powers, to make things great again 😋.

Colours are usually higher contrast. Somewhat darker. Still colour but more desaturated. Quite cinematic actually. With exceptions.

There’s been a few times where I wake up with a jolt, and catch myself saying the last word, and wondering how much I said IRL.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

*Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )*

Yes (I'm curious now -- do other people not dream in color?) The colors are usually pretty normal, but there can be abnormally colored things, like purple flying bears. 

*Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?*

Both. Very visual, and often verbal. I still remember song lyrics and poems that wrote themselves in my dreams. Usually they start as ethereal and I can't really comprehend the lyrics, but as I begin to focus more, I start to understand them.

_And we shall be appointed view
Of Earth's eternal sleep_

...A monster sang that to me as it waded through the ocean, destroying an entire coastal city, in one of my recent dreams.

I also remember another nightmare, of a demented choir, singing in what looked like a crude, terrifying imitation of my childhood church. They were shrieking, hundreds of voices all at once. 

And yes, I lucid dream, though not as much as I'd like to. But I love it. I also sometimes enjoy becoming lucid during my hypnagogic imagery as that is a little bit easier to attain. If interested, my username on DreamViews is Eveningsky, and I sporadically update my dream journal there.

*Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?*

Depends on the dream. I've had both. I even had a fully cartoon dream of being on the Magic School Bus, though I can't remember if I myself was a cartoon or not.

*Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with*

The former, maybe. The second, absolutely.

*Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)*

No but I occasionally wake up and fall back asleep into the same nightmare, which isn't particularly pleasant. I can usually mitigate this by shaking my head, drinking some water, trying to think about something else, etc. but it's not foolproof.

*What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water )*

I always have access to sight. Often sound. Sometimes taste, sometimes smell, sometimes touch. It depends on the individual dream. I've had very real sensations of physical contact with dream characters.

*Do you remembered feeling water or seeing what shoes youre wearing *

I don't think I've ever remembered my shoes in a dream, though I have remembered my watch. I remember a dream back from elementary school in which I was riding on the back of a friendly Plesiosaurus, who had a very scratchy voice, in a lake through the desert. But I can't remember if I touched the water or not. I know for a fact that I can feel water in daydreams and waking fantasies; I can replicate the sensation in my imagination. But I can't remember it specifically in an actual sleeping dream.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?
> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with
> ...


An ENFP suggested there needed to be more ESTJ membership in these threads so I invaded, don't mind me.

_"Is it in color? If so, what colors -- more pastel or like how it is when awake?"_

I think I dream like anyone else, not really color oriented although colors are there. Fingers are definitely blurred...but I dream more of scenarios that I am out of control of and those end up usually being nightmares since most scenarios I have been in where I have lost control have been fairly traumatic. But yes, colors, sounds, taste, and texture are there.

_"Are your dreams more verbal or visual? Do you lucid dream?"_

I think I have only lucid dreamed during a sex dream. I dream of sex quite often with my boyfriend in it, they're often soft and pleasurable dreams of course. I feel certainly safer in them. But most importantly: they are verbal, so I can see them, but I can also feel all of the actions and see them. I'm sure this works for everyone else too.

_"Do you narrate the movie or is it like a movie or both?"_
Both, but rare occassions it's either or. When it's a nightmare I feel like I'm banging on glass helplessly, trying to take control of a ship that's sailed off to it's own demise.

_"Do you believe they can forecast the future?"_
Sometimes yes, sometimes no.

_"Senses?"_
I think I said that earlier but yeah, loads of them.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

@Llyralen - are you aware that you’re dreaming, when you’re dreaming ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xetarla (1 mo ago)

my dreams are in color and look exactly like real life, i can feel everything too like water and temperature. i even can feel pain sometimes as i have had a few very painful nightmares :/ i do lucid dream from time to time, i used to be into it a lot more and i have been meaning to start dream journaling again so i can really get back into it, its a lot of fun! 

i once had a really long mostly lucid series of dreams in which i kept trying to wake up but kept having a false awakening instead. at some point i started to wonder if the real world even existed at all or if my memories of my waking life was just more dreams, at some point i did actually wake up (obviously or else im not actually typing this right now lol) and i felt really relieved.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

When l have them, they feel like real life.

I've been retting recurring nightmares throughout my life about failing a test. I think I've finally realised that there key monumental failures I've had in my life that I haven't properly processed.

But when I wake from them it feels like a big relief.

Trying to remember the dream, it looks rather unsaturated, high contrast, kind of sketchy, focusing on key objects, sometimes its just the feeling of failure without the sensory verifying it. Like that "i just know" feeling without seeing.
(Reminds me of minority report sometimes)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Joe Black said:


> When l have them, they feel like real life.
> 
> I've been retting recurring nightmares throughout my life about failing a test. I think I've finally realised that there key monumental failures I've had in my life that I haven't properly processed.
> 
> ...


Do you dream in first person of third person pov? 

Have you ever dreamt that you’re someone else ? 

Do you dream in color ? 

Are you always the same age ? 



I also get recurring nightmares about failing a test every now and then …i also get weird dreams about not passing a certain grade level that’s usually what makes me question the reality of my dream …Are you aware that you’re dreaming when you’re within a dream? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

xetarla said:


> my dreams are in color and look exactly like real life, i can feel everything too like water and temperature. i even can feel pain sometimes as i have had a few very painful nightmares :/ i do lucid dream from time to time, i used to be into it a lot more and i have been meaning to start dream journaling again so i can really get back into it, its a lot of fun!
> 
> i once had a really long mostly lucid series of dreams in which i kept trying to wake up but kept having a false awakening instead. at some point i started to wonder if the real world even existed at all or if my memories of my waking life was just more dreams, at some point i did actually wake up (obviously or else im not actually typing this right now lol) and i felt really relieved.


That’s really interesting, i can’t feel water in my dream- that’s usually the test I used to see whether I’m awake or not within my dream . I can feel pain though which is odd .

What temperature can you feel ? 


I’ve had dreams where I kept on waking up within a dream- They used to be nightmares for me and then one day I decided to take a different turn - instead of trying to wake up - I explored what I could do within my dream. I’m usually aware when I’m dreaming however with lucid dreaming - things don’t always go they way I envision it 

Do you have signs that tells you that you’re not awake yet ? 

Do you dream in first person /third person or does it interchange depending on the night ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Mud, guts, harm, packaged as drudgery. It's usually mud. Gray, pointless shit happening.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Q. Do you dream in first person of third person pov?
A. First

Q.Have you ever dreamt that you’re someone else?
A.not often.

Q. Do you dream in color ?
A. Yes

Q. Are you always the same age ?
A. Usually in my 18-35 range... a vague young-adult/adult self.

Q.Are you aware that you’re dreaming when you’re within a dream?
A. Occasionally, depends on how awake I feel. Usually if I feel an urge to pee in real life, it'll inject a level of awareness in my dream! I can even feel a certain "crossing over" sensation!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Joe Black said:


> Q.Have you ever dreamt that you’re someone else?
> A.not often.
> 
> Q. Are you always the same age ?
> ...


What was the experience like when you dream that you’re somebody else ? 

Are you aware of your age in your dream? Is there any environment that you revisit or create ? 

Lol - for my case I think I’m so in touch with my subconscious that I’m aware that I’m dreaming most of the time , certain signs for me are “ not being able to read an entire page of a book aloud - feeling water- seeing my feet - 


Do animals or inanimate objects talk to you in your dreams? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Many of my dreams tend to have a specific event that they build up to and then my dream abruptly ends before the event happens. Why is this such a frequent occurrence for me? What does it mean?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Crowbo said:


> Many of my dreams tend to have a specific event that they build up to and then my dream abruptly ends before the event happens. Why is this such a frequent occurrence for me? What does it mean?


Care to share examples? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Crowbo said:


> Many of my dreams tend to have a specific event that they build up to and then my dream abruptly ends before the event happens. Why is this such a frequent occurrence for me? What does it mean?


YES! Mee too! I think for me, the build up to the climax shakes me out of sleep.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Q. What was the experience like when you dream that you’re somebody else ?
A. Depends... sometimes its like a cinematic movie. Seeing another character.

Q. Are you aware of your age in your dream? Is there any environment that you revisit or create?
A. I think I just forget about my age in my dream like real life. Like its not a thing. Its only by context that I derive my age. E.g. school,/uni age if there's tests. Particular job etc

** Lol - for my case I think I’m so in touch with my subconscious that I’m aware that I’m dreaming most of the time , certain signs for me are “ not being able to read an entire page of a book aloud - feeling water- seeing my feet -
C. That's cool! I have been more aware thst I'm dreaming sometimes recently. Sometimes it depends on the temperature of the room. How hot or sweaty I am. - like not hearing things, feeling like things are bizzare.

Q. Do animals or inanimate objects talk to you in your dreams?
A. No, not really / or can't remember it.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Crowbo said:


> Many of my dreams tend to have a specific event that they build up to and then my dream abruptly ends before the event happens. Why is this such a frequent occurrence for me? What does it mean?


What do you mean by that ? Care to share examples? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

